# Blue Buffalo



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

It's been frustrating trying to get my tpoo to eat anything other than stella and chewys. If I fed him that alone it would be $75 a month. (2.5 patties) I can't do that anymore, for financial reasons. 

For months now I've been trying to find a good quality kibble. I'm not having much luck, but he does seem to like blue buffalo well enough. He doesn't get excited about it, but I have cut his stella and chewys consumption in half at least. 

The more I research the more confused I get. I see "meal" in some of the labels. I want to feed him a grain free kibble that is not full of fillers and crap.
I've read some old threads... and checked dogadviser.com.

My question is,

*Is Blue Buffalo still considered one of the better options? *

Please don't recommend I feed him raw, or cook for him, as I am a vegan and cannot handle meat it makes me nauseous. 

Thanks!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I think Blue Buffalo is a good quality food. It is rated 4 or 5 stars on dog advisor depending on the formula you are using.

Another excellent food is Nature's Variety Instinct which I have found to be priced about the same as Blue Buffalo and offering more varieties of protein sources without the little "bits" that so many dogs (including mine) disliked in BB.


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks for your reply. 

I'm just so sick of worrying about him. His weight is fine.... But he is very enthusiastic when I feed Stella Chewys.... And doesn't eat when I don't. Today I counted and he only ate 20 pieces of small breed size kibble. I mix the Stella Chewys in with it. I'm trying to get it less and less. I worry about recalls, I worry about companies lying about their ingredients. I want to feel good about putting that kibble down.... And I don't. Ugh


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

When Molly was a puppy I fed her Blue Buffalo and she seemed to like it, but it also gave her very soft poop! Another person's toy poodles (3 of them) all got very sick on BB because they couldn't handle the high protein content. But if your dog likes it, and it doesn't affect him negatively, go for it!

A food Molly really liked is 'Solid Gold Wee Bit Bison and Brown Rice' formula.............she really likes small sized kibble !
It does have some whole grain but no Wheat, corn or soy(I keep away from these) which are usually the common culprits for allergies!
I also rotate 'brands' of food all the time with no problem.... Molly get a wide variety of different brands and different proteins but she has a cast iron tummy I think! LOL! Also, Kibble can be frozen and saved if your dog decides she doesn't 'like' it after awhile....you can reintroduce it again in the future. What they hate one month, they may like the next, you never know! LOL!


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Rookie is on Blue Buffalo small bites. He eats well and has no digestion issues. I hope I'm not jinxing myself. He has been on it since he went to adult food. Before that it was BB puppy.

I agree the whole food thing is so completely overwhelming.


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks I will check out those brands. I'm confused about "meal" I notice it's not in most healthier kibble, but is in BB.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

My last two dogs were Shih Tuz's and I fed them Blue. They did great and lived to be 17 years old. They both still looked good even then, you could not tell that they were old dogs, but they started getting confused and stopped enjoying life , using the bathroom in the house ect. It broke my heart, when I put them down. If your dog likes it, go with it.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

[/URL]


shelhey said:


> Thanks I will check out those brands. I'm confused about "meal" I notice it's not in most healthier kibble, but is in BB.


Go to http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com and in their search bar, type 'Meat Meal' and that will give you an explanation of what it is exactly! Hope this helps!!!


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

I posted this link in a separate post a few weeks ago:

*Company Researches 2,200 Dog Food Formulas And Finds ONLY 119 To Be Satisfactory*


*Blue Buffalo: False label claims, bad customer reviews, and outsourced foods*

_Blue Buffalo admitted the truth in court yesterday: A “substantial” and “material” portion of Blue Buffalo pet food sold over the past several years contained poultry by-product meal, despite pervasive advertising claims to the contrary. The admission came almost one year to the day when Purina filed a lawsuit against Blue Buffalo for false advertising after testing revealed the presence of poultry by-product meal in some of Blue Buffalo’s top selling pet foods._

These are the top 25 pet foods:

1. ACANA
2. Addiction
3. Annamaet
4. AvoDerm
5. Back to Basics
6. By Nature
7. Earthborn Holistic
8. Fromm
9. Grandma Lucy’s
10. Hi-Tek Naturals
11. Horizon
12. K9 Natural
13. Lotuz
14. Nature’s Logic
15. Orijen
16. Pinnacle
17. Precise Holistic Complete
18. Primal
19. Stella & Chewy’s
10. Stewart
11. Stewart Pro-Treat
12. The Honest Kitchen
13. The Real Meat Company
14. Wysong
15. ZiwiPeak


----------

